# Is Oak OK to use for a slingshot?



## Mufasa (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I am very new to slingshot making and at the moment I am just messing about to see what I am capable of. Last week I popped into a wood supplier around the corner from me, Rarewoods. They sell solid wood and I bought small pieces of Kiaat, Oak and Wild olive. I started making a hammerhead from the oak and 3 hours into the process I dropped the slingshot. The one fork broke off as it hit the ground. Now I am questioning whether oak is suitable for slingshot making. I glued the fork back on, but I doubt if it will have enough strength. Has anybody else used oak?

As a consolation, I made a chalice from the wild olive. What a fantastic grain on that wood. It is not completed yet, but the grain is beautiful. This wood just clogs up files and sandpaper in seconds.

Thanks


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Mufasa...

Yes those woods are all cool. Kiaat and Oak are OK - (AFRICAN WILD OLIVE IS INSANE!!! Its so dense its like working with wax - don't let the guys in the US find out about it, I wish I could get my hands on some... The In-Law's are coming over soon maybe I'll send you their address ;-p ). BTW also looks for some sneeze wood - its a pain to work (it smells like curry and the powder is an irritant) with but the result is fantastic.

Some points to bear in mind - and your drop-test-experiment has just pointed out this fact. Cutting a slingshot from a board and using straight can be bad news. As the grain all runs in one direction you can be putting a lot of force on a potentially weak area. This is why plywood works well - as the grain runs in opposing directions its stronger in all directions.

Natural forks have the grain running in the direction of the final fork.

Option one - make a 3-layer ply using the wood you have - say get them to 6mm glue together with the middle one at 90º too the others

Option two - make a multilayered fork with a stable (metal or a suitable plastic) and use the wood almost like a decorative cladding / scales. If you want a metal core let me know - my dad's in Somerset West and runs a laser cutting place - I can send him one of my templates to cut for you - and he's pretty cheap IMO

Keep an eye on the chalice - the design is self supporting - so quite strong - but watch where the forks meet the handle where the grain runs most vertically. I'd suspect this one may never give you any problems being in WO - but the possibility to break is real - and a chunk of heavy wood in the face is KAK.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Be mindful of the grain orientation is all I can say


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Mufasa! Sounds like you are well on your way. Sound advice from my friend MattWalt. Stick around and enjoy the addiction.lol


----------



## Mufasa (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you again for the replies. I really appreciate it. The lamination makes sense. I was wondering why so many people on youtube are using plywood. I am going to try the lamination on the oak and kiaat. Sounds like a nice exercise. Matt, thank you very much for your offer of laser cutting. I will definitely take you up on that in the future. I must say that in SA we don't have anything close to the range or variety of plywood you get in the UK or US, but I will see where I can source some good quality plywood. I am also more than willing to arrange some wild olive for you.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

We used to use Birch ply (multiplex) for die-making - so it is available in SA... My dad may be able to help you as well.

Hes a Shrade Concepts in Somerset Wes - schradeconcepts.co.za Ask for Danie

I have some templates that can be used - Pm me can sort you out ;-)


----------



## Mufasa (Aug 28, 2017)

Matt you're the man. Thank you very much. I see Davidson boards close to me has some birch ply as well. I have downloaded a gazillion templates from all over the internet. I still need to practice more to figure out what slingshot works the best for me.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No worries - Any templates I have are laser/water-cut ready - so when you're ready just shout. I have used a company in Paarl to cut some bicycle chainrings for me a few years ago - they may also be an option.

Also my dad does Polycarbonate as well - just saying. I'm trying to get him to cut me some stuff at the moment actually - He'll also be able to cut ply etc. up to a certain thickness. Wish I had his tools down the road...

the R10 by Clever Moniker is a great place to start as well ;-)


----------



## Mufasa (Aug 28, 2017)

I saw some Polycarbonate slingshots on the internet and they are beautiful. One day when I know a bit more, I will give that a go. I must say that I was searching this Multiplex stuff and never realised it is Birch ply. I used some pine ply that I had in my garage and it is super easy to work with, but I doubt the strength and longevity as it isn't the best quality pine ply. This is still going to be an interesting road!!!


----------



## Mufasa (Aug 28, 2017)

So, I tried my hand at Jorg Sprave's Rambone again. This time I used Wild Olive with Pine plywood laminated onto both sides to make the palm swell. I tried to reduce the resolution on the picture to hide all my mistakes - :naughty: My one hand is a little bit banged up from being over zealous on the power tools, but man, I am so proud. I have never shot one of these, but it just looked like quite a challenge to make, so I had to give it a go. I will put some bands on it tonight and see how it goes. My wife has already laid claim to it though.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats an awesome looking frame Mufasa! Nice work


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Mufasa said:


> Thank you again for the replies. I really appreciate it. The lamination makes sense. I was wondering why so many people on youtube are using plywood. I am going to try the lamination on the oak and kiaat. Sounds like a nice exercise. Matt, thank you very much for your offer of laser cutting. I will definitely take you up on that in the future. I must say that in SA we don't have anything close to the range or variety of plywood you get in the UK or US, but I will see where I can source some good quality plywood. I am also more than willing to arrange some wild olive for you.


Try hobby shops as they will have great plys for model plane & boat making. -CD


----------



## Mufasa (Aug 28, 2017)

Ahh! That makes sense RHTWIST. Not too many of those around here, but I am going to have a look today


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice work. Board cut wood works okay if you use a fairly thick piece, and don't go to crazy with power bands. I have used thinner slices glued 180 degrees to one another for a little more strength that does not look so plywoody.


----------

